# Just curious



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

So, the whole state of PA is going by 2009 IPC code, from what I'm told by city hall. Is this common to be using codes from 2009 when there is a 2015 code book?


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes that is normal, each jurisdiction is responsible for adopting code for their area and it takes a while for that process. It can get a little confusing sometimes, like thermal expansion tanks have been in UPC since 2009 but most inspectors are not enforcing at all. Here it varies city by city


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Michigan has adopted the 2015. I have the code book but not the addendum book which I've been told is twice as thick. Depending on the municipality and the inspector is what it comes down to. Lansing has become money hungry and strictly enforce 2015. $85 for a base permit, a heater comes to $120, $20 per AAV, check valve, mixing valves and ADA are more, but not sure how much. If we replace DWV and potable, permit comes to just under $1k on average. The state level rent-a-inspectors are more lenient and still accept older codes. 

That one house I've been working on with a septic in a crawl under the living room. The state plumbing and health inspectors grandfathered it. Lansing would've red tagged it and forced demolition and added it to the land bank.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

In North Dakota we still use the 2009 UPC code. In Minnesota we basically adopted a version of the 2015 UPC last year. The MN code is a reference to the UPC 2015 but with own changes to it. I expect that North Dakota will adopt eighter 2015 or 2018 UPC within the next couple of years. It is normal for states to adopt UPC or IPC code of a certain year and keep it for several years after they already came out with a new one.

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for enlightening me. So technically speaking, if you did something by 2015 code which wasn't adopted in 2009 but was in 3015, it'd fail?


----------



## rowanova (Aug 2, 2017)

That would really depend on the situation. If it's something that's not required but you are going above and beyond code then it would still pass. On the other hand- if a certain material or fitting gets approved in the new code you can't start installing until your jurisdiction officially adopts it.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

rowanova said:


> That would really depend on the situation. If it's something that's not required but you are going above and beyond code then it would still pass. On the other hand- if a certain material or fitting gets approved in the new code you can't start installing until your jurisdiction officially adopts it.


This. I'm sure it's been said here but I'll reiterate. Our codes are minimum standards. We can always go above and beyond the local adopted code, as long as it meets that standard. Of course the AHJ can adopt amendments, but these must meet minimum standard. The other thing is new products and innovations are not usually accepted because of older codes. For instance, Watts PRV says in their specs that they have internal thermal expansion bypass, but code requires expansion tanks on water heater in closed system. Try passing your inspection without one where I'm at, red tag every time

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Necroing this post. For those familiar with IPC code, I’m studying for jman test. I’m studying 2015 codes. Will this suffice to pass the 2009 code test? I can’t imagine there being that huge of difference to where the material would be irrelevant. Figured I’d ask before I bury the hatchet.


----------

